
There are now ads in Chrome's new-tab page? - make3
I currently see an ad for the Chrome Slate in the chrome new-tab page. I think for me this is the last straw to permanently switch to Firefox.
======
fnielsen
I searched about for ways to disable this NTP behavior, came up with some
things: * these are called promos\promotions and match you see similarly on
[https://www.google.com/](https://www.google.com/) * promos are also used to
include PSA's such as advertising a link to assist in disaster recovery
efforts * this has actually been around a while, the capability to include
promos has been around in code since at least 2011 if not longer * the local
NTP page does not currently have a way to include promos, try enabling
chrome://flags/#use-google-local-ntp and you should notice all promos
disappear today

------
fnielsen
agree

